# chemin qui marche



## gopo

buongiorno,
sapete da dove viene l'espressione "chemin qui marche" riferita a un fiume?
e, soprattutto, come tradurla in italiano?
grazie a tutti!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Gopo,
Significa una via che cammina, che corre, che si muove da sola . Adesso, si traduce da solo, no ?


----------



## gopo

è che, dando un'occhiata su internet, vedo che in moltissimi hanno usato questa espressione per i prodotti più diversi: libri, spettacoli teatrali, musica... mi chiedevo quindi se non fosse qualche citazione o qualche espressione idiomatica.
quindi non lo è, che tu sappia, giusto?


----------



## matoupaschat

Beh, un fiume certo che può essere altro che acqua, ma i significati figurati sono identici nelle due lingue, e non mi viene in mente nessuna espressione idiomatica diciamo speciale . Se hai veramente dei dubbi, da' un altro po' di contesto


----------



## gopo

il contesto non aggiunge molto, in questo caso...
"parce que nous avons inventé le chemin de fer, s'imagine-t-il que nous avons du meme coup abrogé le fleuve, ce chemin qui marche?"
diciamo, quindi, che in italiano potrebbe essere "via in movimento"?


----------



## matoupaschat

Sì, va bene, se lo senti così nella tua lingua, certo che io non avrei niente in contrario


----------



## gopo

Grazie!


----------

